# Order of "Programs to Record"



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

V7.7.2 changed the menu order of "Programs to Record" to the 3rd item, I think that great for the non DVD TiVos, for the DVD TiVos its the 4th item why not make it the same as the other units by putting 3rd on the list. 

Just my suggestion as I have both types of units and I would find it easier that way.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Yeah, that throws me sometimes. Make DVD 4th.


----------

